# enameled cast iron skillet



## chiffonodd (Mar 12, 2015)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of an enameled (interior) cast iron skillet, versus your normal lodge-type non-enameled kind?

Obviously you don't need to worry about seasoning with an enameled one, so it would be lower maintenance and also allow you to make acidic pan sauces without a second thought. 

But is there a downside as far as cooking is concerned? would the enamel inhibit browning? also I suppose you have to worry about the enamel chipping.

Price gap is pretty obvious too. Just trying to get a feel for the plusses and minuses.


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 12, 2015)

I think a high quality enamel (like Le Creuset or Staub) is unlikely to chip. I love my Le Creuset Dutch oven. Browns things just fine. I think the biggest con is the price, but it's something that should last the remainder of your life. Good value. Cast iron is obviously heavy, which doesn't work for some.


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 12, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of an enameled (interior) cast iron skillet, versus your normal lodge-type non-enameled kind?
> 
> Obviously you don't need to worry about seasoning with an enameled one, so it would be lower maintenance and also allow you to make acidic pan sauces without a second thought.
> 
> ...




my issue with enamel is 3 fold

1. massive price difference
2. stickiness (no way to season)
3. pain in the butt to clear. few of my old pieces never were quite the same


----------



## Castalia (Mar 12, 2015)

I have both and use the Le Creuset enamel for pan sauces. Lodge is good for browning. Variety is the spice of life. I did just see this video the other day and have been thinking about smoothing my Lodge:

[video=youtube;pVmCglTZWT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVmCglTZWT8[/video]

Video is a bit longwinded, but check out around 9:50 or so.

:cookegg:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 12, 2015)

The roughness in lodge ci doesn't bother me for how I use these pans. I have De Buyer Mineral B Element for if I want something smooth with the properties of ci/cs. I suppose the recently introduced Finex ci would also be an option but I think the sides aren't polished.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 12, 2015)

tjangula said:


> The roughness in lodge ci doesn't bother me for how I use these pans. I have De Buyer Mineral B Element for if I want something smooth with the properties of ci/cs. I suppose the recently introduced Finex ci would also be an option but I think the sides aren't polished.



Cast iron has totally different properties than carbon steel. One is not a substitute for the other.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2015)

i dont have one..but arent the interiors of the enameled ones from LC bare? or are they black enamel? i had one briefly, but i returned it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 13, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i dont have one..but arent the interiors of the enameled ones from LC bare? or are they black enamel? i had one briefly, but i returned it.



Not sure what your question is...I have about 6 pieces of LC and they all have an off-white/tannish interior enamel, with a different color enamel on the exterior. The lid is the same.


----------



## strumke (Mar 13, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i dont have one..but arent the interiors of the enameled ones from LC bare? or are they black enamel? i had one briefly, but i returned it.



They use a black enamel that is textured and looks just like seasoned iron. I don't believe any of the le creuset pieces are bare metal. I have their griddle and it's the same deal. Same goes for the grill pans


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 13, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> I think a high quality enamel (like Le Creuset or Staub) is unlikely to chip. I love my Le Creuset Dutch oven. Browns things just fine. I think the biggest con is the price, but it's something that should last the remainder of your life. Good value. Cast iron is obviously heavy, which doesn't work for some.



I picked up a 7.25qt at the LC outlet the other day at a great price - super happy with it. I haven't tried to really brown anything in it yet though (just make sauces) so I didnt know how the same type of enamel would perform in a skillet for example, where you might use higher temperature.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 13, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i dont have one..but arent the interiors of the enameled ones from LC bare? or are they black enamel? i had one briefly, but i returned it.



I have some Staub pieces and they are black enamel on the inside


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 13, 2015)

Castalia said:


> I have both and use the Le Creuset enamel for pan sauces. Lodge is good for browning. Variety is the spice of life. I did just see this video the other day and have been thinking about smoothing my Lodge:
> 
> [video=youtube;pVmCglTZWT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVmCglTZWT8[/video]
> 
> ...



pretty convincing demonstration at the end there. cool video thx for posting


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Not sure what your question is...I have about 6 pieces of LC and they all have an off-white/tannish interior enamel, with a different color enamel on the exterior. The lid is the same.



sorry, this thread was about Skillets. the skillets is see are black on the interior. 

thanks..the question got answered. black interior enamel..check!


----------



## daveb (Mar 15, 2015)

Boom - you know better than to try and manage the flow of a thread, they go everywhere.

To answer what I think your question was:

LC skillets are colored enamel inside and outside. Outside is your choice of color. Inside color is much the same creamy color as their Dutch ovens. They brown well and clean up easily.

Staub skillets are colored enamel inside and outside. Outside is your choice. Inside is black enamel. Brown well and I find clean up a little more difficult than LC but not bad. Slightly less expensive than LC.

Lodge enamel are colored enamel (porcelain?) inside and outside. Outside is your choice of color. Inside is black porcelain. Of the three these are by far the most difficult to clean. Female dogs come to mind when a spill is on the colored enamel. They are also less than 1/2 the price of the others. (if memory serves)

I don't find that enameled cast iron fills any unserved niche for skillets. I have the usual assortment of stainless, carbon, non-stick, cast iron. YMMV. :cool2:


----------



## strumke (Mar 15, 2015)

daveb said:


> Boom - you know better than to try and manage the flow of a thread, they go everywhere.
> 
> To answer what I think your question was:
> 
> ...



Le creuset skillets come in other interior colors as well, such as black. I have one that is a dark grey/blue with white speckles. 

I do prefer my well seasoned raw cast iron over the le creuset for skillet. They are much better at being non-stick (side benefit they are much cheaper too)


----------



## Asteger (Mar 16, 2015)

strumke said:


> I don't believe any of the le creuset pieces are bare metal.



Not sure if you're talking about non-enamelled interiors, but I have a big pot and brasing pan I bought some years ago which are entirely bare.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 16, 2015)

daveb said:


> Boom - you know better than to try and manage the flow of a thread, they go everywhere.
> 
> :



copy that! lost my head for a second.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have some hand-me-down pots/pans of this nature and I like them fine enough to use them on occasion. If I were buying some for myself I would either go cheap (CI, carbon), or go for copper. Just my preference.


----------

